# first hoof trimming



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

About what age would you expect to first have to trim hooves?
I have two Nigerian dwarf girls that are around 12 weeks old. 
I can tell they dont need it yet, but am wondering at about what age to expect it. They are both rather small (currently ~10 pounds)


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I give their first trim when they get their first shot at 8 weeks.. Usually by then I see some growth


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I trimmed my girls around 8 weeks as well. I wanted them to get use to having their feet trimmed when they were still teeny lol.


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

In that case... Exactly what part / how much?


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Just what's needed in order to make the foot flat.. There is usually some amount of side wall growth. The heel usually needs a little trimming

This is just to get the babies use to getting their hooves trimmed, just take off little amounts


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Zzpygmies said:


> I give their first trim when they get their first shot at 8 weeks.. Usually by then I see some growth


Me too. I almost always see at least some sidewall growth by then. I love trimming baby goat hooves! It's so easy and they are so small and cute


----------

